# system account



## ivan (Apr 21, 2009)

hello everyone i m new 

just last day i install Freebsd on my laptop

now i m using root account for setup and installation but so much programs is giving error and doesn't open waiting and i m receive access denied 

which account i must use 

root or system account

i know only my root account and when i m ask my current password is showing to me different i m using when i m installing asked password which one is true 

when i m open the gnome saying to me limited session i m using root account


how can i get full access everywhere and everything

thank you


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 21, 2009)

1) create regular user account with adduser(8)
2) use su to switch to root user
or install and configure sudo

3) don't use root for daily work, in fact avoid using root as much as possible, if regular user can do it, no need to be reet

4) before all that read this:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/users.html


----------



## ivan (Apr 21, 2009)

still same 

all i want setup say to me

"You are not allowed to access the system configuration."

how can i get access


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

What setup? What are you trying to do?

If it's the settings in Gnome, you'll need to start X using GDM. GDM will make sure ConsoleKit/PolicyKit is working properly.

If you have installed the full gnome add to /etc/rc.conf

```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
And restart.. Log in as a normal user..


----------



## ivan (Apr 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What setup? What are you trying to do?
> 
> If it's the settings in Gnome, you'll need to start X using GDM. GDM will make sure ConsoleKit/PolicyKit is working properly.
> 
> ...



i m trying setup my system menu and administrator menu argument and all about Admin stuff saying to me 

x windows error screen
--------------------------------------------------------

! The configuration could not be loaded

You are not allowed to access the system configuration.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ivan (Apr 21, 2009)

*Running a session as a privileged user should be avoided for security reasons. If possible, you should log in as a normal user.*


this is root account starting saying to me i want full access everywhere in my system 

how can i get full access ??


----------



## SirDice (Apr 21, 2009)

Don't run as root all the time! 

Log in as a normal user and use su or sudo to become root when you need it.


----------



## phoenix (Apr 22, 2009)

As others have said, create a normal user account at the command-line using `# adduser`.  When it asks about additional groups, type *wheel* (that will allow you to use the *su -* command).  Then edit */etc/rc.conf* to enable gnome.  Then reboot the system.

It should come up to a nice graphical login screen.  Login using the username and password of the account you just created (*not root*).

You are now logged in as a normal user, with a full GNOME desktop.  You now have access to everything.  When GNOME needs root privileges, you will get a prompt from *gksu* asking for *root*'s password.  That's the only time you should need to worry about root.

If you need to do something as root at a command-line, or in a gnome-terminal, then type *su -* to login temporarily as root.  You will be prompted for *root*'s password.  When you are finished doing whatever it is that you need to be root for, then logout, and you will be back to your normal user account.


----------

